# [S] Mister Spex Gutschein (McDonalds Monopoly)



## eXitus64 (5. Mai 2013)

Wie oben geschrieben, suche ich einen 15% Mister Spex Gutschein aus der Monopoly Aktion von McDonalds. 

Wer seinen nicht benötigt, kann diesen gerne an mich abtreten und wissen, dass dieser auch genutzt wird.

Wer ist also so nett und gibt mir seinen?


----------

